#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Ja, het gebeurt!

## axs

Deze week al enkele serieuze ongevallen gebeurd met grote rigs.

Zo was er de weggewaaide stage tijdens een toespraak van de  Zuid Afrikaanse president en nu zaterdag de ingestorte grid tijdens de opbouw van het podia voor de tour van Christina Aguilera en Justin Timberlake...

De rigg die het videogedeelte droeg klapte in mekaar en trok de rest van de rig mee naar beneden.  Schade bedraagt ongeveer 1 miljoen dollar aan licht/geluid/stage.  Gelukkig vielen er slechts 3 lichtgewonden (3 stagehand) terwijl er een 30-tal personen op het moment onder de rig aan het werk waren.


Wil dit hier ff posten om toch aan te tonen dat het dikwijlder voorkomt dan jullie beseffen...

*Stage in Afrika*
http://users.nucleus.be/mansho/stage.mpg



*Christina Aguilera & Justin Timberlake*






De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## FiëstaLj

Valt me mee dat er niet meer gewonden zijn gevallen hoor... flinke puinhoop geworden..

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## speakerfreak

ik hoorde het op het nieuws, agh tragisch als je zon berg licht en geluid spullen ziet liggen zeg pfff

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....hmhm

----------


## MatthiasB

ik ben er echt ziek van geworden als ik dat voor de eerste keer zag. das om zot te worden als je dat ziet liggen en zeker als er materiaal van you tussen zit

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:
> ik hoorde het op het nieuws, agh tragisch als je zon berg licht en geluid spullen ziet liggen zeg pfff
> 
> Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....hmhm







> citaat:
> ik ben er echt ziek van geworden als ik dat voor de eerste keer zag. 
> das om zot te worden als je dat ziet liggen en zeker als er materiaal van you tussen zit




Wist je dat bij zoiets me die spullen geen 1ne Donder kan schelen
Zie dan liever 24 studiospots/varilite's of van mij part maccen naar de klote dan dat er ook maar 1 iemand gewond raakt, Of erger.



Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## lichtmoderator

Tragisch zo'n berg spullen?
Erg als jou spul er tussen ligt?

Denk eens na.....
Stel je voor dat jij 1 van die drie bent die er gewond bij zijn geraakt. Denk je dan ook alleen aan je spullen?

Regel 1:
Wat er ook gebeurt, denk aan jezelf en je collega's. Spullen zijn vervangbaar!



Lichtmoderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## tomv

idd volledig mee eens.
Ik heb nu iets meer als een jaar gelede iets serieus meegemaakt, en dan denk je nie aant materiele dingen.
btw, had niks met licht/geluid te maken.

groetjes Tom

----------


## sis

ja en de verzekeringsmaatschappij zal er ook niet kunnen mee lachen !
maar, ik zie liever mijn boxjes op de grond staan 
<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Renkus-Heinz en Lab-gruppen, een vuilbak en een zwembad

----------


## MatthiasB

tuurlijk denk ik ook eens aan de mogelijke gewonde maar kmag er ook nie aan denken dat er dingen van mij tussen zitten. 


jij gaat me trouwens niet zeggen dat jij geen ene keer aan je arme materiaal denkt !!

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Is er al bekend waar de fout lag? Ik kan me toch voorstellen dat een tour van Justin Timberlake & Christina Aguilera gedaan wordt door prof mensen. Jammer dat er dan toch nog zoiets kan gebeuren, er zal iemand toch een foutje gemaakt hebben lijkt me? Die 3 lichtgewonden valt me nog alles mee, als je die foto's zo bekijkt schat je het toch erger in.

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:
> Is er al bekend waar de fout lag? Ik kan me toch voorstellen dat een tour van Justin Timberlake & Christina Aguilera gedaan wordt door prof mensen. Jammer dat er dan toch nog zoiets kan gebeuren, er zal iemand toch een foutje gemaakt hebben lijkt me? Die 3 lichtgewonden valt me nog alles mee, als je die foto's zo bekijkt schat je het toch erger in.



Het kan ook een materiaalfout zijn geweest. Dan hebben ze wel iemand om de schuld in de schoenen te schuiven.

Het is gewoon erg dat zoiets gebeurd, het zal maar gebeuren tijdens een concert. Dan is de schade en gewonden een ramp zijn geweest.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1. Is er al bekend waar de fout lag? 
> 2. Ik kan me toch voorstellen dat een tour van Justin Timberlake & Christina Aguilera gedaan wordt door prof mensen. 
> 3. Jammer dat er dan toch nog zoiets kan gebeuren, er zal iemand toch een foutje gemaakt hebben lijkt me?



Hallo iCe,
1. zoiets duurt meestal enige tijd om uit te zoeken....
2. Be amazed boy! Ik ken een Amerikaanse rigger die een jaar of wat geleden nog door de productie 'gevraagd' (gedwongen!) werd om te gaan toeren met het neefje van de tourmanager bij een hele grote Act (die Afro-Amerikaanse Oma met die prachtige bovenbenen en het MadMax-haar!). Voor dat neefje was het zijn eerste rigging-klus, want daarvoor was hij een "lampie"!
3. Dit soort dingen gebeuren NOOIT door 1 foutje, maar door een opeenstapeling van fouten en foutjes.
Overigens is ca. 70 % van dit soort ongelukken volledig te wijten aan menselijke fouten.

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:jij gaat me trouwens niet zeggen dat jij geen ene keer aan je arme materiaal denkt !!



Heb met het afbreken wel eens een trussje gehad wat ook naar beneden kwam omdat ie uit de beugels van een statief schoot.
Belangrijkste is dan dat iedereen ok is. Later dus ook pas gekeken hoe het met de spullen was.

Als je foto's ziet zal het zeker pijn doen als het je spul is, maar het zal een opluchting zijn dat er "maar" 3 lichtgewonden zijn.

Waar de fout lag is ook niet zo belangrijk. Beter om te weten waar het fout ging. Vingerwijzen doen die Amerikanen wel voor ons.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

scan·ner (de ~ (m.)) [com.] 
1 radarantenne
2 apparaat om te scannen

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:
> tuurlijk denk ik ook eens aan de mogelijke gewonde maar kmag er ook nie aan denken dat er dingen van mij tussen zitten. 
> 
> 
> jij gaat me trouwens niet zeggen dat jij geen ene keer aan je arme materiaal denkt !!
> 
> t'leven is duur verdomme



Nee eigenlijk niet echt, t enigste wat ik ff denk is "klote" maar koop wel nieuw. 

Ik hoop niet voor je dat het gebeurt, maar denk dat jij er ook wel anders over ga denken als je het een keer zelf mee hebt gemaakt. 


Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## LARO

je kan zeggen wat je wil maar helmpje op scheelt vaak toch weer een hersenletsel meer of minder...

AAN/UIT

----------


## rinus bakker

Overigens is het bij de Aquilera/Timberlake klus. het mastergrid van het huis dat het begeven heeft, en dat zat er pas een kleine twee jaar in....
Het lijkt kwa puinhoop op de foto's wel een beetje op het ongeluk bij de Garth Brooks-tour van een jaar of 10 geleden, waarbij een mobiel mastergrid van het Amerikaanse bedrijf Mountain de geest gaf. 
Toen waren er 8 gewonden waarvan 2 zwaar, die met het grid een meter of 15 naar beneden donderden.

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Het lijkt kwa puinhoop op de foto's wel een beetje op het ongeluk bij de Garth Brooks-tour van een jaar of 10 geleden, waarbij een mobiel mastergrid van het Amerikaanse bedrijf Mountain de geest gaf. 
> Toen waren er 8 gewonden waarvan 2 zwaar, die met het grid een meter of 15 naar beneden donderden.



Ff voor je info Rinus...
Deze grid was ook van Mountainproductions... 

Voor de rest van de peoples hier:
Mountainproductions is zowat één van de grootste productiefirma's qua touring in de States (noord-amerika)

*
Dan nog ff als kanttekening bij dit topic:
Het valt enorm op dat er plots een verschuiving is van het type reacties na de eerste postings... 
Eerst reacties als : 'wat een zonde van dat materiaal'
Totdat er door iemand werd duidelijk gemaakt dat dat materiaal vervangbaar is... en dat het een geluk is dat de crew het er betrekkelijk goed van afbracht...

Is weer zo'n een kuddementaliteit op het forum... bende meelopers!
<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

*


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Arjan

> citaat:
> Is weer zo'n een kuddementaliteit op het forum... bende meelopers!




Wat verwacht je dan zelf Axs? Dat iedereen hier meteen inziet dat het materiaal inderdaad vervangbaar is??????

Door je posting kan je inderdaad zien dat er een groot verloop van meningen hierover is, de een pakt het serieuzer op als de ander...

Om direct in te zien dat de apparatuur vervangbaar is door zo'n instorting speelt toch e.e.a. mee. Het gaat hier om eigen ervaring, leeftijd enz... 

Van iemand kan je niet verwachten dat ie als ie de "schokkende" foto's ziet direct zegt van "ow! als die mensen maar niks overkomen is"!! denk ff na.....

Die kijkt allereerst naar de VELE truss en verlichting wat naar beneden komt denderen en zegt daar natuurlijk iets over.....

Lijkt me geen kuddementaliteit.. maar eerder een logische reactie die naarmate er over word gespeculeerd word aangepast qua mening <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

See ya!
Arjan

Waarom neemt er altijd iemand op als je een verkeerd telefoonnummer
gedraaid hebt?

----------


## ronny

vergeet ook niet dat de meeste hier op het forum  licht en geluid als hobby hebben. Ze zijn meestal ook niet verzekerd. Dan is zo een reactie logisch he. Moest hun materiaal ooit volledig vernield worden dan is al het werk van jaren en al dat geld ook werkelijk verloren en dan zal niemand hun een eurootje geven.

de groteren onder ons op het forum (en daar hoor ik niet bij) zullen deze zaak heel anders bekijken. Zij zijn zwaar verzekerd tegen dit soort ongelukken. Zij krijgen dan ook een pak geld naargelang de geleden schade.

Verder is het niet meer dan normaal dat nog altijd mensenlevens primeren in deze zaak.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> ...als hobby ...Ze zijn meestal ook niet verzekerd



JIJ bent dus niet verzekerd. Over "de meeste" zou ik toch maar geen uitspraak doen. Het gaat hier (in tegenstelling tot wat de postings soms aangeven) nog steeds over een professioneel L&G-forum, en die mensen zullen wel degelijk verzerkerd zijn, kan je je niet verzekeren, kijk dan verder naar tictac. Als dat nu als hobby is of niet, daar zal je materiaal niet anders op reageren...

----------


## ronny

NEE ik ben NIET verzekerd. 

Jij moet je niet aangesproken voelen omdat ik dat zeg. Maar je zult zelf toch ook wel aanvoelen dat er velen zijn die gewoon dat doen voor de hobby. (Ik spreek nu niet over bijberoepen, en echte zelfstandigen.) 

Mijn situatie is dat ik nog altijd studeer(voorlopig nog 3 jaar). Ik ga dus niet werken en heb dus ook geen vast inkomen. Zo lang dat ik dat nog doe is drive in werk gewoon een bezigheid voor in het weekend waar ik een beetje geld mee verdien. En ja dus ook niet ingeschreven en bijgevolg int zwart. 

Volgens jouw moeten van deze soort mensen met een drive in er dan maar meteen mee ophouden. Dat zou jou wel goed uitkomen misschien. Meteen een hoop marktverziekers minder. Nog zo een plezant woord trouwens. 

Maarja ik zal verder maar zwijgen. Het is nu al teveel off topic aan het gaan.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Haha, lachen, niet dat ongeluk natuurlijk, dat is zeer erg, niet alleen voor medewerkers van firma's die gewond zijn geraakt, maar ook voor de firma zelf die waarschijnlijk in een juridisch steekspel zal belanden.

Nee, wat lachen is bedoel ik: na een weekje of wat offline te zijn geweest, (vakantie-computerproblemen), bij mijn terugkomst nog steeds de rivaliteit tussen de mensen-die-dit-voor-hun-werk-doen en de mensen-die-dit-voor-de-hobby-doen.

Mijn mening overigens: Toen ik de tekst las die boven de posting stond zag ik daarin al dat er gewonden waren, geen doden. Kijk met een dwarsleasie ben je natuurlijk ook een gewonde in een krantenbericht, maar wel voor je leven getekend. Wanneer je dn de foto ziet kun je heel goed begrijpen dat er gewonden gevallen zijn, en gelukkig geen doden. Hierbij geef ik overigens wel toe dat ik ook dacht, sjeezus, wat sonde van die spullen! Ik heb zelf een kleine drive in en weet donders goed wat alles kost en voor wat voor kapitaal er in zo'n show zit. Dan kan zo'n bedrijf goed verzekerd zijn (overigens afhankelijk van oorzaak e.d. maar daar kan ik niet over oordelen), toch zal ze dit geld kosten.

Op de eerste plaats natuurlijk de gewonden, maar geef toe dat als je een beetje fanatiek met licht-geluid bezig bent je het ook sonde van de apparatuur vindt!

Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie **

----------


## axs

Het gaat mij hier ENKEL en alleen over het feit dat sommigen plots hun postings aanpassen of ff later in een andere posting van gedacht veranderen nadat ze lazen dat de apparatuur vervangbaar is maar menselijk leed niet...

DAt viel hier zo op... eerst wat posten, er reactie op krijgen en dan plots wat heel anders posten om toch maar in goede papieren te komen... dat is kuddementaliteit!
En over het verschil tussen mensen die dit voor hun plezier doen of voor hun werk, wil ik helemaal niet uitweiden.  Er is idd een mentaliteitsverschil... 

Ik weet het, heb hier een reactie uitgelokt... mijn fout dat het ff off-topic ging.
Laten we het dan AUB ook terug over de originele posting uitweiden... RIGGING!
En anders mag hier voor mij part een slotje op..


*
Het originele idee achter dit topic was laten zien dat het eveneens de HELE grote firma's overkomt en dat het meer voorkomt dan jullie zelf kunnen inbeelden.*

Trouwens, er is deze week nog een grote grid in mekaar gezakt... Zijn al 3 stuks op 1 week tijd. Voor foto's van het ongeval in Nebraska:
http://www.windmillenterprises.net/g...k/***stock.htm




De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

oke axs, dat begreep ik. Ga het verder ook niet meer over de door mij aangehaalde punten hebben. 
Wat inderdaad goed is aan dit topic is dat ongelukken (natuurlijk altijd jammer genoeg) zelfs de beste overkomen. Met beste bedoel ik in de ogen van de kleine jongens als ik en nog vele enderen natuurlijk de grote firma's die producties voor wereldsterren verzorgen. Of zij daadwerkelijk "de beste" zijn is een andere discussie, ga hier aub niet op door.
Wanneer je dan topics leest over het bouwen van een lichtinstallatie voor boven het publiek rondom een steiger, is dat natuurlijk jammer. In onze ogen zou zoiets best voldoen, terwijl het er uiteraard niet voor gemaakt is, en ga zo maar door, zo zijn er wellicht nog talloze voorbeelden. Wij hebben zelf ook weleens wat gedaan waar je achteraf een beetje een raar gevoel bij krijgt <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Om een kort verhaal lang te maken, een ongeluk zit in een behoorlijke hoek, wanneer je ziet dat het inderdaad 3 keer in een week bij (waarschijnlijk) gerenommeerde bedrijven gebeurt. 

Maar oke, ter afsluiting mijnerzijds: ongelukken gebeuren, die zijn nooit 100% te voorkomen, als iedereen aan alle maatregelen en eisen voldoet kan er altijd nog ergens een miniscuul haarscheurtje in een ketting of constructie zitten waardoor het misgaat.
Wanneer het dan misgaat is het altijd te hopen dat zich daarbij geen persoonlijke ongelukken voordoen, want materiaal is te vervangen. Wat overigens nog steeds niet wegneemt dat ik het ook jammer van de spullen vindt.

Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie **

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> *
> Het originele idee achter dit topic was laten zien dat het eveneens de HELE grote firma's overkomt en dat het meer voorkomt dan jullie zelf kunnen inbeelden.*



Roep nie zo, onnozelaar!

Maar je hebt een punt, en ik denk dat dat ook nooit zal veranderen. Dingen lopen fout, ligt nu eenmaal in de aard van de dingen. Maar het zal altijd zo blijven dat firma's _vooral dan voor hun eigen naam_ zo'n dingen niet aan het publiek wijd en breed gaan uitsmeren. Alleen als het echt _erg_ fout loopt zoals een ingestort podium, of iemand die 20m valt is het beetje moeilijk om dat weg te houden van het grote publiek. We kunnen maar vertrouwen op ons eigen verstand, en kan je dat niet, maak gebruik van iemand anders z'n kennis/kunde.

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Sis,

Lees je eigen zin eens terug:




> citaat: Het taalgebruik is ook nie meer wat geweest is !!!!!!!!



Groeten, Joris Martens

**Gao nie, bestao nie **

----------


## soundendlight

Ik denk/weet wel zeker dat de rigger het liefst heel hard was weg gelopen. SHIT HE das echt effe minder. Gelukkig maar dat er geen ernstige gewonden zijn gevallen. 

Martin

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ik denk/weet wel zeker dat de rigger het liefst heel hard was weg gelopen.



Rigger*s*  Bij zulke grote constructies zijn er meerdere riggers aanwezig. En waarom zouden deze dan heel hard moeten weglopen?

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## driesmees

ik neem aan omdat ze zullen denken dat het hun fout is dat de boel in elkaar gezakt is?

Dries Mees
.netics Studios

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dus jij rijdt ook door als je een ongeluk met de auto veroorzaakt ??

Ffe nadenken joh ! We leven hier in een beschaafde wereld en als jij een fout maakt, hoe groot dan ook, dan ga je niet rennen maar je blijft mooi staan en probeert mee te helpen.

Trouwens was het hier de huisrigging die instortte en daar zullen weinig riggers van aanwezig zijn..

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## soundendlight

Ik bedoel hier mee te zeggen hij het liefst weg zou willen rennen natuurlijk doe je dit niet maar in zo'n situatie zou je het wel willen. Gewoon weg van deze ellende. SNAPPIE ???????

M.v.g Martin

----------


## R. den Ridder

helemaal eng is als je bedenkt dat het grid er pas 2 jaar inhing omdat het vorige, exact hetzelfde grid, ook al naar beneden was gekomen tijdens de renovatie van de zaal......

Ralph

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Trouwens, er is deze week nog een grote grid in mekaar gezakt... Zijn al 3 stuks op 1 week tijd. Voor foto's van het ongeval in Nebraska:
> http://www.windmillenterprises.net/g...k/***stock.htm



Hallo Tom,
wat betreft Mountain... daar kwam ik later ook achter dat die zooi van hun was... bij grote bedrijven gaat ook vaker wat mis = de wet van de getallen. 
Maar ik weet van enkele van hun conculega's dat er bij die club ook een hoge mate van vermoedelijk "politiek smeerwerk" voorkomt wat betreft de trouw van de opdrachtgevers! ???? Alleen is het zo moeilijk te bewijzen. Dat weet ik ook uit eigen ervaring, waarbij we achteraf dik 20% goedkoper waren dan de concullega, alle voorwerk gedaan hadden, en toch de klus naar een ander ging!

Wat betreft die verwijzing naar dat ingestorte outdoor-dak bij die reli-klus.... Storm haalt letterlijk alles neer, dus in dit geval is jouw verwijzing niet zo terecht. In Europa houden we voor tijdelijke constructies windkrachten aan tot maximaal 8. Waait het harder = PECH!
Maar je blijft wel verantwoordelijk (en aansprakelijk) voor het tijdig alle mensen waarschuwen voor het gevaar! 
En dat gelul van die "reli's" over de Hand van Onze-Lieve-Heer voert weer veel te ver, want zo'n oude communistische ANC-ijzervreter als Tsavo Mbeki in Zuid-Afrika zal echt niet door diezelfde Lieve-Heer de Hand boven het hoofd gehouden worden. Toch stonden daar ook heel wat (ANC?-)mensen op de buhne toen dat ding instorte!

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## 21dreams

Je ziet nu ook weer waarom je ervoor moet zorgen dat het bouwen geen sleur wordt waardoor je belangrijke zaken over het hoofd gaat zien.
Bij ons geld de regel check check doubbel check.
oftewel beter 10 keer controlleren dan 1 keer iets over het hoofd zien.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door 21dreams_
> 
> Je ziet nu ook weer waarom je ervoor moet zorgen dat het bouwen doubbel check.



Hallo 21 dreams,
"double" of "dobbel"
 :Big Grin: 
het eerste is tweevoudig zeg maar (en dus niet tienvoudig!)
het tweede is "een gokje met kubusvormige steentjes"...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Freddie

welkom terug rinus  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

je hebt meteen wel weer een sterke rentree gemaakt  :Big Grin:

----------


## KoenB

meer info op : 


http://www.roadie.net/actruss.htm


http://www.pollstar.com/news/viewnews.pl?NewsID=2755

----------


## maarten

is de toer hierdoor afgeblazen of niet ??

----------


## movergaauw

Alsof je het ene ruk van die spullen uitmaakt, die zijn vervangbaar en krijg je terug van de verzekering. Dat er iemand gewond is is natuurlijk ontelbaar keer belangrijker.

----------


## movergaauw

Maar wie weet wanneer het gaat gebeuren tijdens een show, laten we hopen dat dat nooi gebeurt. Dan zijn de gevolgen echt catastrofaal.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movergaauw_
> 
> 1. Alsof je het ene ruk van die spullen uitmaakt, 2. die zijn vervangbaar en krijg je terug van de verzekering. 3. Dat er iemand gewond is is natuurlijk ontelbaar keer belangrijker.



1. En als het nou een ander zijn schuld is? En je kunt voorlopig FF helemaal niks omdat jouw spul naar de ^*&%#@)&^%% is?? 
2. Dan hoop je maar dat die ook uitbetaalt.... sinds 11 sept 2001 zijn ze iets minder coulant geworden... en laten voor een bedrag van een paar duizend euro al graag eerst even een jurist kijken naar of er wel uitbetaald moet worden. 
Die grote kantoren moeten ergens van betaald worden... 
en de directeuren (en commisarissen) doen het tegenwoordig ook niet alleen meer voor de eer.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
3. 100% eens, maar dat geluk zal heus niet eeuwig met ons zijn!

----------


## ljanton

anyway ,

bovenal alles =&gt; het is nu gebeurd er zijn GELUKKIG geen doden of ernstige gewonden gevallen tis natuurlijk spijtig van het materiaal maarja , shit happens ad it happens a lot
maar personeel en hun ervaring is nooit vervang baar das is zo waar als 1+1  2 is

greet's ljanton



ps; er zullen in de toekomst nog zo'n dingen gebeuren , dat is nu eenmaal het leven daar akn je nix aan doen , alleen hopen dathet zo weinign mogelijk gebeurt

----------


## rinus bakker

Inmiddels zijn er van beide ongelukken aardig wat foto's op internet te vinden en heb er eens wat nauwkeuriger naar gekekenen.
Bij de Aguilera's lijkt het mijns inzien niet zo eenvoudig te zeggen.
Ook nog niks gehoord van de contacten over de grote plas. [8D] [:0]

Maar bij ***stock lijkt het wel een beetje op al teveel vertrouwen in Onze Lieve Heer.
Als je op die foto's de omgeving afspeurt, zie je dat her en der allerlei tenten nog gewoon staan. 
Bij een echte zware storm gaan die ook heus wel plat. Er zijn mooie voorbeelden van te vinden op www.roadie.net . 
En er is ook geen sprake geweest van een tornadoslurf ... 
want dan stond er daar gewoon niks meer op de grond.

Maar als de bouwers (voor het werk-gemak?) de kruistuien in de zij- en achterkanten vergeten zijn, dan is er niet eens zoveel wind nodig... Zie maar bij het filmpje van de Mbeki-AIDS-rally in Zuid-Afrika.
Dat de mannen van ***stock die tuien 'vergeten' waren is ook wel af te leiden uit het bezwijken van de towers in het midden. 
Dat lijkt puur het gevolg van een te grote buigingskracht door de horizontale windkrachten (0,8 x op druk + 0,4 x het oppervlak op zuiging). DIN 4112 geeft hiervoor heel nette rekenregels, en serieuze outdoordaken ontwerpers, bouwers en opbouwers houden zich daan gewoon aan. Vanaf windkracht 8 moeten dan ook alle zeilen (en andere grote windvangers) uit de constructie verwijderd zijn. 

Kortom dat zal wel worden gegooid op grove nalatigheid! 
En dus maar een keer of wat met een extra zakje rondgaan in de kerken in de VS, want geen verzekeraar die na 11 septeber nog betaalt als er niet volgens de voorschriften of normen gebouwd is. 
En dat er geen doden of zwaar gewonden gevallen zijn is misschien ook meer geluk dan wijsheid.

----------


## ljanton

seg maar allemaal goed en wel maar hoe ruimen ze zo'n zooi eigenlijk op ? met slijpschijven ? betonscharen ? want  je gaat me niet vertellen dat je dat zo weer uit elkaar kan halen en ik de vrachtwagen kunt steken en naar de volgende festijn kunt rijden
weet iemand dat ??

greet's ljanton

----------


## ljanton

weet nu echt niemadn niet hoe je dat zo voor elkaar krijgt ??
rinus , weet jij dat ???



greet's ljanton

----------


## ronny

eerst een grondige expertise   dan het nodige breekwerk ja  met de nodige hulmiddelen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ljanton

lijkt me niet zo leuk die troep op te ruimen, ik denk dat het leuker is om op te bouwen of af te breken (op de juiste manier)[8D]

greet's ljanton

----------


## lj djcenter

Ik denk, ben zeker gewoon heel de set in de container en weg ermee. Denk niet dat mijn kostbare tijd zal gebruiken om stuk voor stuk alles te demonteren en het bruikbare eruit te halen. Zou ik daar moeten toevallig in de buirt gewoond hebben, kzou wel weten wa gesmokkeld [8D][8D][8D]

greetz tom

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lj djcenter_
> 
> Ik denk, ben zeker gewoon heel de set in de container en weg ermee. Denk niet dat mijn kostbare tijd zal gebruiken om stuk voor stuk alles te demonteren en het bruikbare eruit te halen.



Ik welke wereld leef jij? alles hangt van "tight budget" aan elkaar ook op het niveau van wereldtours als dit.
Denk je dat er tussen $ 1.000.000 schade niks bruikbaar is overgebleven.
Ik wed dat bijvoorbeeld alle moving heads die 'de grond niet geraakt hebben' netjes zijn gedemonteerd, om op een later tijdstip na te kijken en weer in de strijd gooien als er niks mee aan de hand blijkt.
En zo is er vast wel meer apparatuur te recoveren....
en ach die paar verbogen buisjes van die truss... [8D]
effe wat nieuwe buisjes ertussen, wat lasjes erover [ :Embarrassment: )] en gaan toch weer met die banaan  :Big Grin:   :Frown: 

Iets soortgelijks is al eens eerder gebeurd bij Mountain, nadat een trailer vol met truss van de weg was geraakt ... 
Dat werd gelost en weer opgeslagen om "later" eens na te kijken. 
En toen er een nieuwe magazijnchef kwam, die niet wist waarom die al die truss met die blauwe merkjes toch achter in die opslaghal bleef liggen ... 
Is dat op een goede (?) dag de weg weer opgegaan, toen hij dacht het bedrijf een goede dienst te kunnen doen, door niet weer een grote set materiaal te gaan inhuren....
De rest kennen we als het ingestorte mastergrid bij Garth Brooks ('92).

----------


## ljanton

ja okee , maar is die truss dan nog wel betrouwbaar ?

greet's ljanton

*het publiek met iets eenvoudigs entertainen is de kunst*

----------


## moderator

jeuk jeuk jeuk!
lezen anton!

Nee, die kromme zooi is niet meer te gebruiken!
ook de delen die op het oog nog recht lijken hebben onbekende krachten te verwerken gekregen, lees daarvoor de laatste alinea van de reactie van Rinus nog maar eens terug. Dat kan er dus gebeuren...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Als je op de eerste foto kijkt zie je rechts boven de backdrop nog een truss-balkje vol met MH's die niet de zwaartekracht wilde uittesten... Wil je die soms ook weggooien???

----------


## DBLighting

ik snap het niet ze zeiden om deze verhuur "aftebreken" en nou ist nog niet goed??? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
enne... waar ging het hier fout?? :Smile: 


grtzzzzzz

----------


## rinus bakker

afbreken doe je normaal [8D] gesproken ná de show,
maar oeps,...[ :Embarrassment: )]  hier deden ze het ervoor! [xx(]
sterker nog, de opbouw was nog niet eens klaar! [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## DidierB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lj djcenter_
> 
> Ik denk, ben zeker gewoon heel de set in de container en weg ermee. Denk niet dat mijn kostbare tijd zal gebruiken om stuk voor stuk alles te demonteren en het bruikbare eruit te halen. Zou ik daar moeten toevallig in de buirt gewoond hebben, kzou wel weten wa gesmokkeld [8D][8D][8D]
> 
> greetz tom




Alleen al qua kabel zal het hier over redelijk wat geld gaan hoor. Gezien de prijs van (degelijke) kabel zou ik er alles uithalen. Die headjes: gezien de prijs van onderdelen zou ik dus ook alle total loss ontmantelen en goede onderdelen bijhouden. Par's: ook al zijn ze helemaal kaduk: misschien is de lat nog ok? De lampen zelf zijn ook niet zo goedkoop hoor, als ze nog branden houd ik ze ook wel bij.
En die line-array: buiten wat verwrongen rigging zal daar ook niet veel mee schelen. Gezien de prijs van zo'n kasten: rigging nakijken en eventueel vervangen, en terug de baan op die handel.

Om het zooitje zomaar weg te gooien moet je wel gek zijn denk ik...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Harmen

prcies, ik zou t ook wel wete, alle bruikbare onderdelen dr uitslopen  :Smile:  maare zou de lampjes van de moving headjes niet naar de kl*te zijn? dat lijkt me wel mgoed dast t ergste niet... 

(tenzij dr een 4000 watt xenn lamp inzat van 1500 euro :-p)

mzzls

----------


## rinus bakker

Is er eigenlijk wel iemand (naast lj djcenter, die wat dubbelzinnig in zijn opmerking was) 
die beweerd heeft dat alles na die catastrofe weggegooid zal worden? 
De schade op die klus werd in eerste instantie geschat op ca. $ 1.000.000,-. 
En dat houdt automatisch in dat lang niet alles weggegooid zal worden.
Of zijn er mensen die geloven dat je die op de foto's zichtbare 
complete backline+ licht+ geluid+ video/ledschermen+ hijs-installatie 
voor een één-met-zes-nullen kunt aanschaffen?

Het is vooral zaak om alles zorgvuldig te controleren, 
en zodra het controleren+repareren duurder wordt dan nieuwe kopen, dan is de verzekeraar de klos. 
Of de riggingcompanie, want de verzekeraars zijn niet zo 'betalerig' meer sinds '11 september'.
Voorbeeld van duur: 
een röntgencontrole van alle lassen van een truss is vele malen duurder dan een nieuwe maken: 
25 a 100 Euro per las, dat is al gauw onbetaalbaar. Dus op die klus: einde van de meeste truss!

Er zit een zeer bekend (en volgens collega's betrouwbaar) ingenieursbureau op als onderzoeksfirma. 
Het bezweken "mastergrid" was ooit al door twee (2!) ingenieursbureau's berekend, (zie onder). 
En nu doet een van de grootste bureau's in de VS dat nog weer eens dunnetjes over. 
_"How many blondes does it take to change a lightbulb?"
& 
"How many engineering-companies does it take to get something really safe?"_ kun je je afvragen.

Er was ooit offerte aangevraagd voor dat "mastergrid" bij een grote Amerikaanse Trussenbouwer 
met een T, ergens in Texas :-). Maar de eigen engineeringsafdeling daar, zei dat de door Mountain gevraagde spec's nooit gehaald zouden kunnen worden op basis van het in eerste instantie aangeboden ontwerp.... 
Toen werd het dus nog een tweede keer door een tweede constructiebureau doorgerekend en ook die tweede groep 'cijfer-heren' zei weer dat het wel zou moeten kunnen......
Mij benieuwen wat die NewYorkers uiteindelijk gaan zeggen 
(dat zal net als bij TNO-onderzoeken in Nederland wel zeker een jaar kunnen duren)... 
maar ze kunnen nu in elk geval moeilijk volhouden dat het wel kon! 

*Moraal van het verhaal:*
1. In elk geval zijn er naast die gestoorde Texanen die nu in het Witte 'huizen', er ook nog een paar die wel de waarheid durven zeggen en daardoor 'wat' omzet durven missen. 
2. Ingenieursbureau's die onze business niet kennen leven vaak een beetje in de ideale wereld. En die bestaat nu eenmaal niet. Niemand ontwerpt toch een scooter op basis van een 'bezwijkgrens' van 60km/uur omdat je er toch niet harder mee mag dan 40? Maar met trussconstructies wordt dat (nog steeds) wel normaal gevonden. Veiligheidsfactor = 1,5! 
3. Wees voorzichtig met je truss! Ze bezwijken eerder dan je denkt.

----------


## Wiggalowile

Laatste nieuws over de oorzaak was volgens mij een foute berekening van de last op de huis-grid.

Buiten alles wat riggingmateriaal is neem ik aan dat het is hergebruikt , trussen gaan volgens mij automatisch terug naar smeltoven.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Yves,
kun je ook een bron noemen waar je dit bericht vandaan hebt?
En hoe betrouwbaar die bron is.
Er wordt ook namelijk heel wat aan geruchten verspreid.
En de het "gerucht-roddel-en-achterklap-forum" moet nog steeds worden opgezet.
(zou ook vast wel een leuke zijn!)

----------


## imported_n/a

Even apeldoorn bellen?!
LOL

----------


## vic

uhm... Rinus volgens mij is het je eigen post die zegt dat het de mastergrid van het gebouw zelf was die bezweken is.
Dus komt nu de vraag hoe betrouwbaar zijn de post s van rinus [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Wink: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )]
welk merk truss was dit overigens tomcat ofzo

greetzzz
          vic

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vic_
> 
> uhm... Rinus volgens mij is het je eigen post die zegt dat het de mastergrid van het gebouw zelf was die bezweken is.
> Dus komt nu de vraag hoe betrouwbaar zijn de post s van rinus [][][)]
> welk merk truss was dit overigens tomcat ofzo



Hallo Vic,
Jouw punt is mij niet geheel duidelijk...
IDD is eerst dat mastergrid bezweken, en niet eerst de trussen ofzo eronder.
Waar ik op reageer:
_Laatste nieuws over de oorzaak was volgens mij een foute berekening van de last op de huis-grid_
1. ofwel dat is niet het laatste nieuws, of ...... het nieuws is:
2. verkeerd berekend huisgrid qua toelaatbare belastingen? Iets zoals de "Toren-van-Hoorn" dus.
3. verkeerd berekende belastingen die door de Aguilera-show aan het huisgrid werden aangebracht.
Dus als wiggalowile aanvullende informatie heeft, laat hem dan duidelijk maken wat hij precies bedoelt met als voorbeeld beschrijving 2 of 3.
En als het echt Laatste Nieuws over de oorzaak is (en géén op-een-wat-andere-manier-herkauwd 'ouds'), dan zou ik het waarderen om te weten van wie dat bericht komt.
Mijn bronnen: Harry Donovan (Riggingseminars) en John James (Tomcat)in de VS, en Mark Hendriks (Prolyte) in NL. Die namen zeggen je misschien geen f*ck, maar mensen die in deze business zitten weten dan wel ongeveer genoeg. 
En als je nu even twee postings terug leest - en goed leest! snap je ook dat Tomcat dat mastergrid nou juist NIET gebouwd heeft.

----------


## Wiggalowile

2. verkeerd berekend huisgrid qua toelaatbare belastingen? Iets zoals de "Toren-van-Hoorn" dus.

Vermits dat ik geen links of professionele namen kan binden aan die uitspraakt wordt dit gecatalogeerd onder "geruchten" daarom dat ik ook zij "volgens mij".

Ik dacht dat ik het trouwens had vernomen via CNN een week na het ongeluk ,  maar kan er niks over terugvinden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Wigga,
misschien kun je eens solliciteren bij Prive, Story of RTL Boulevard!

Weet je trouwens wel wat er met de "Toren-van-Hoorn" bedoeld wordt als je dat weer zo trouw meeneemt in het citaat? 
Ik heb eergisteren het rapport van TNO daarover binnengekregen, en dat was toch wat 'ontluisterend' voor het ingenieursbureau dat de constructie-berekeningen had gemaakt. 
Die zullen vast allerlei andere berekeningen die gemaakt zijn door dezelfde Ir. voor andere panden nog maar eens extra gecontroleerd hebben.......

----------


## rinus bakker

Overigens las ik dat op 22 augustus de eerste show de Boardwalk Hall alweer inging:
LeAnn Rimes speelde daar. Dus de rommel moet toen aan kant geweest zijn.
En op de 25e werd er een productie gebouwd Miss America Pageant, die het wel jammer vond dat het mastergrid er niet was, maar zonder dat ding konden ze het ook wel: "het was alleen maar sneller en handiger". Vooraf veel TV licht, dus geen al te grote lasten, want de camera's zijn heel licht-gevoelig tegenwoordig. 
De eerste berichten over aansprakelijk-stelling door de advocaat van Aquilera (Steven Rosenberg uit New York) waren er al op de 14e augustus.
En inmiddels heeft Christina gezegd daar liever niet meer te willen optreden, dus de vervangende show die geplanned stond op 7 november is ook afgezegd en de mensen konden hun geld terugvragen. 15000 x $ 50,- tot $85,- is dik een $1.000.000,- 
Serious money dus! Maar Rosenberg zal daar ongetwijfeld ook wel een draai aan kunnen geven.
Overigens een week na de crash in de Baordwalk Hall stortte er een parkeergarage in aanbouw in Atlantic City in. 
Daarbij vielen wel 2 doden, en was de schade meteen meerdere miljoenen! 
Kortom die crash zelf is daar al aardig uit het nieuws. De nieuwe miss America krijgt veel meer aandacht.

----------


## rinus bakker

En inmiddels heeft Mountain Productions (de leveranciers van het mastergrid en huisriggers in die hal in Atlantic City) van de OSHA (zeg maar "de Amerikaanse Arbeidsinspectie") een bekeuring ("bestuurlijke boete") gehad van $ 2500,- omdat ze zich niet aan de belastbaarheidsgegevens van het mastergrid hadden gehouden.
Er zal we lekker ver buiten de knooppunten zijn gehangen 
en 
een andere verdeling per ligger zijn toegepast dan wat toelaatbaar is 
en
wat extra horizontale krachten zijn aangebracht.
Zoiets stort nooit zomaar door 1 fout in.
Dat betekent dat de schuldvraag nu duidelijker bij Mountain komt de liggen.
In een civiele procedure (wil betaald de schade en de vervolgkosten?) kon ze dat wel een noodlottig worden, vooral als je de voorgeschiedenis van Mountain kent en hun verzekeraar zich vast wel met een dichtgetimmerde polis in dat avontuur heeft gestort.

----------


## Tristan

ik ben 3 weken terug door een podium gezat terwijl ik aan het soundchecken was, ik stond op normale podium delen dacht ik, later bleek dat het de platen waaren doe op enkele stapels bakstenen stonden die waren ingetaped.
Toen ik door he 1meter hoge podium ging kwam ook de truss naar beneden met bijna de complete belichting, Deze stond dus op het podium met zijn statieven.
Alles miste me op een haartje gelukkig was ik de enigste die gewond raakte, ik had enkele schrammen op m`n rug.
Als je zoiets meemaakt (iets vrij kleins waar door je je niet echt veilig meer voeld) meot je nagaan als je iemand bent die dat meemaakt.

----------


## ralph

Wows....dat is heftig zeg.
Alles wel weer oke met je?
Ben zeer benieuwd naar de reacties van: de podiumboer, de organisatie, de mensen om je heen, de lichtboer...

Durf het te vragen en begrijp me goed: niet uit leed vermaak...maar zijn hier foto's van?

----------


## delighted

Zeker heftig als je zoiets meemaakt. 

Weet niet wie dat podium enzo geplaatst heeft, maar degene die de statieven voor het licht op het podium heeft gezet moet zichzelf toch eens achter z'n oren wrijven... Je hoort immers altijd de ondergrond ff te checken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Tristan,

jij bent toch degene die van allerlei onverantwoorde / enge dingen moet van jouw baas...

als hij ook met dit soort gevaarlijke bühnes akkoord gaat 
heb je een argument deste meer om daar asap te "moven".

En eigenlijk had je deze reactie bij de Staging moeten zetten, want daar is een topic dat hierover gaat.
Nu zit je in de falende trussen, en  dat was bij jou een gevolg & geen oorzaak, van een falende podiumconstructie....

----------


## Tristan

JA ik ebn daar zeker weg, en het gaat al wat beter. Ik heb nu ook contact met iemand van de arbo, en er zijn al enekel andere zaken gaande.
Maarja nu ga ik dus lekker een ander baantje zoeken. Als iemand nog iets weet, please let me know.
Maargoed.

Ik wens jullie nog veel succes met jullie werkzaamheden.

----------


## rinus bakker

2Tristan,

Ik ben zeer benieuwd hoe ver je komt met die steun van 'iemand van de arbo' en de zaken die aan gaande zijn.
en ik zou het ook leuk/leerzaam vinden als je ons (of "mij" - als je om begrijpelijke redenen dit liever buiten het forum wilt houden) op de hoogte zou houden.
succes
Rinus

----------


## djjake

Onder het motto, .... ergens een safety-ke vergeten???

Idd, je personeel is belangrijker dan het materiaal.

----------


## sparky

@Tristan: waar is dat gebeurd?

----------


## rinus bakker

En als je dan het kopje leest, dat heet "truss-trouble on I-280"
dan zit je rectop in je stoel, en denkt niet nog een hè.

Maar het kan nog erger:

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvg/news/1023_trusstrouble.html

en dat was de tweede keer binnen 8 maanden: de eerste keer wel met 4 doden.

En alles was voorafgaand uitgebreid gekeurd en gedaan!

Denk niet dat zoiets niet in onze business kan voorkomen.
Het is gewoon een kwestie van tijd!

----------


## DidierB

Stevig kraantje, of net niet... Gelukkig geen doden of gewonden deze keer, had véél erger kunnen zijn... Het filmpje laat ook wel een onwezenlijk gevoel achter: als je zo'n klomp staal net naast je ziet vallen (met de elegantie van een druppel die van een dakgoot valt) besef je nog altijd niet echt wat er net gebeurde...

Maar zoals iemand anders in dit forum eerder deze maand neerpende: veiligheid is wat je er zelf van maakt, en dan nog heb je het niet helemaal in de hand.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

ps: kan iemand die schrijffout uit het onderwerp van het topic verwijderen? Ik erger me hier nu al maanden aan...

----------


## LichtNichtje

Het is tragisch dat dit kan gebeuren, bij grote of kleine bedrijven, in azie of in amerika, het zal wel overal voorkomen.

Eerste zicht is het zonde van het materiaal (= trouwens een serieus kapitaal), maar die zonde weegt totaal niet (en nooit) op tegen de eventuele gewonden of zelfs doden!!

----------


## rinus bakker

En nog niet helemaal duidelijk wat hoe en waar precies,
maar ik hoorde gisteren van een ongeluk in Amsterdam (Beurs van Berlage of Amsterdam Studios?)waarbij 2 man zich met 6 'mega base plates' (~60kg/stuk!) met een verhuislift omhoog begaven.
En die lift niet goed gemonteerd was (bout of pen vergeten) en onder deze last (520kg?) bezweek.
Gevolg: twee man in het ziekenhuis (een was bijna zijn voet kwijt, de vraag is of ie 'm ooit weer normaal zal kunnen gebruiken).
Oorzaak: 
1 stomme sukkel die iets niet volgens de gebruiksregels opbouwt + 
2 stomme sukkels die een verhuislift gebruiken waarvoor hij niet bedoeld was: personenvervoer.
Ik weet niet wat die liften moeten kunnen hebben maar verhuizingen met dozen/kisten of kasten van 500kg lijken mij toch niet tot de normale praktijk te behoren..... 
Dus misschien waren er nog wel meer stomme sukkels bij betrokken die het normaal vinden om zo'n apparaat flink over te belasten..... 
Waarom moeten mensen eerst (bijna) hun voet geamputeerd krijgen voordat ze beseffen dat ze stom in de weerr waren? Je weet het (bijna) altijd van tevoren wel!
Wordt vervolgd....

----------


## Martin Hilbrands

Betreffende het ongeval te Amsterdam:
We moeten details even vragen aan de mannen van Go Producties te Bunnik. Ik kreeg gisteren de melding of wij de door hunzelf gerigte takels wilden verwijderen boven een stand in de RAI, want men had door het ongeval zelf er even geen mogelijkheden meer voor (bij de weg: het inmiddels door ons verwijderde materiaal is klasse spul van Toprek Rigging, oa. juist voorzien van keurmerken en dergelijke &gt; chapeau!) :Smile: .
Wat anders: hoe verwijder je in je uppie als standtimmerman een 18mx2m lange banier, welke aan een evenlange X30D met ty-raps is verbonden en vervolgens gerigt dmv. 6 handtakels van 1/2 ton??
Helaas had ik geen fototoestel bij me, maar ben maar snel gaan helpen, want de arme man begon besloot eerst aan een kant de eerste de beste takel volledig te laten zakken, daarna de volgende... enz.
Hij dacht dat die "trust" dat wel kon hebben....
Een ding weet ik wel, dat ongeluk wat Rinus voorspelt, grote kans dat dit helaas in het standbouwwereldje plaatsvindt. Nu alleen nog waar, wanneer en hoe. Maar ik doe er toch lekker alles aan om het te voorkomen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Martin,
wat betreft de laatste opmerking - ik kan me niet genoeg mensen voorstellen met die instelling - en daqn nog vrezen voor het ergste....
maar in aansluiting daarop:
Hoe kan het dat er maar één man wordt gestuurd naar een klus waarvan het dus bekend moet zijn geweest dat die door meerdere mensen is opgebouwd. 
En was hij nou bezig jullie truss te slopen of ie van Goproducties of van Diter Toprek? 
Wie zou je nou in zo'n geval aansprakelijk stellen eventueel gesloopt materiaal?
En wat als er door die man totaal verkeerde belastingsverhoudingen van al die handtakels er weer eens een windverband zou breken.... en hij kreeg de hele truss-zooi bovenop zich.
Het is niet zo moeilijk om de wat-als-en te verzinnen. 
Maar dat moet van tevoren gebeuren. 
Niet achteraf.... als je je voet moet missen.
De eerste keer dat ik van dit ongeluk hoorde draaide mijn maag om en werd ik echt week in de knieen, de tweede keer werd ik moedeloos, de derde keer kwaad. 
Stomme honden, eigen schuld was mijn gedachte. Het is niet goed om zoiets te denken, maar ik moet wel eerlijk blijven naar mezelf en anderen. 
Ik begreep dat een van die mannen ook wel eens voor Flashlight schnabbelde. 
Hij had beter kunnen weten. Hij had beter MOETEN weten!   

Maar goed: 
Go Producties... nooit van gehoord maar we zijn weer een stapje dichterbij.

Een bedrijf dat er op zijn website ook blijk van geeft niet te weten dat truss geen licht geeft... 
Want hoeveel mensen rangschikken die aluminium constructie-modules niet onder: 'licht'. 
Nou van die stalen baseplates weten we 1 ding zeker: zet die maar bij geluid, want dat is zwaar!
Sorry voor het sarcasme, maar deze business is ook in Nederland nu dik over de dertig jaar oud - weet ik uit ervaring - en wie zich dan nog steeds niet volwassen wil gedragen zal dit soort van ellende vanzelf wel een keer meemaken.  Ik zie de prutsers en prijsdumpers graag uit de markt verdwijnen, maar toch niet op deze manier!

Ze verzieken het zo niet alleen voor zichzelf, maar ook voor heel veel anderen. 
FF voor de duidelijkheid - voor de 103.075.658.741e keer: 
Rigging en Trussing = GEEN 'licht'! 
Dat is Werktuig(bouw) en Constructie!

----------


## Martin Hilbrands

Goeiegenade Rinus, hou je in , maak je niet kwaad, zinspeel niet in op iets wat niet waar is, pas op met je hart!

Het volgende heb ik gehoord van één van de mannen van Go Producties:
Klusje bij Beursplein 5, samen met een decorbouwer, afgelopen zaterdag. Go had oa. 2 freelancers ingehuurd, Marcel Zorn en Remco ?? (uit Almere). 
Klus is bijna klaar op een doosje van 60x60x40cm na, welke ook nog even naar boven moet. De beide freelancers denken dat wel even met de bouwlift te moeten gaan doen (beetje jolijt kent geen tijd...) en stappen gezamenlijk erop met de doos. Boven aangekomen zwaaien ze nog even bij een raam, waar iemand open doet en tegelijk lazert het geheel naar beneden.
Remco ligt oa. met hersenletsel in het ziekenhuis en er vlakbij Marcel met een gebroken kaak, diverse linker ribben gebroken, kneuzingen all over the place enz. enz. De mannen schijnen in het OLVG te liggen.
De lift was door de (wie?) decorbouwer geplaatst en daarvoor uitsluitend gebruikt voor materiaal (jaja....). Er schijnt een bepaalde beveiligingsbout niet juist geplaatst te zijn geweest....
Goed. 
Shit happens.
Bouwlift ? &gt; niet voor piepels!
Maar dat wisten we toch al lang?

Toppunt van beveiliging: op een bouwlift met een tuigje om! :Big Grin: 
(dit is humor Rinus......, forget it, ik zal het nóóit meer doen)

Wat betreft dat voorvalletje in de RAI met die ene timmerman met 6 handtakels en dat baniertje van tig x tig meter:
Het was "trust" van een onbekende partij, evenals de kerels die daar rondliepen te spanhakken. Het waren alleen onze takels.[B)] De betreffende truss had sowieso al een "aardig" leven achter de rug...
Diter TopRek had helemaal niets te maken met dit voorvalletje, zijn mooie materialen werden ingezet door Go Producties op die andere stand.
Geen dingen door elkaar halen hoor!

----------


## rinus bakker

Ach dat krijg je als je oude sloffen draagt
- dan schiet je er af en toe uit.... (maar ze zitten wel lekker)

OK 
het hele verhaal begint voor mij wel steeds een beetje duidelijker te worden, allles weliswaar uit de 2e of 3e hand, maar de meeste zaken komen op allerlei manieren overeen
Onderstaand het aantal keren dat ik uit 5 verschillende bronnen iets vernomen heb.
*Update* : *11 nov 2004*: 
*Productie*: ?
*Datum*: ?
*Opdrachtgever*: ?
*Bedrijf*:  Go producties: 3x  &lt;&gt;  Andere namen: geen.
*Slachtoffers*:  2Zwaargewonden: 3x  &lt;&gt;  1Zwaar+1Lichtgewond: 2x 
*Beroep*: 'freelancers'/=allroundtechnicus:3x &lt;&gt;  Riggers: 1x &lt;&gt; verhuizers: 1x (=in de Telegraaf)
*Apparaat*:  Bouwlift: 3x &lt;&gt; Verhuislift: 2x &lt;&gt;  Alp/Genie-lift: 1x
*Vervoerde last*: 2man+(6)baseplates: 4x &lt;&gt; 2 man+'doosje': 1x
*Oorzaak:* Overbelasting?: 1x &lt;&gt; Vergeten bout: 3x 
(Jeugdige-overmoed? Ik denk dat het een combinatie van factoren geweest zal zijn, anders was die lift al tijdens eerder gebruik bezweken.)
*Lokatie*:  Beurs van Berlage: 4x  &lt;&gt; Studio 5: 1x.

Blijven er ook nog wat vragen over: 
1. Was het tijdens de load-in/opbouw of de load-out?
2. Waarom bij de BvB een bouw/verhuislift gebruiken? 
3. Is de Arbeidsinspectie geinformeerd / erbij geweest?

----------


## frankv1234

Goed even wat onduidelijkheden uit de wereld helpen.

Productie: ABN

Datum: 6-11-04

Opdrachtgever: ABN

Bedrijf: Go producties

Aantal slachtoffers: 2

Apparaat: bouwlift met laadvermogen van 400kg

Vervoerde last: 4 x mega baseplate (100 x 100 x 1 cm plaatstaal)c.a 70 kilo + 2 personen

Oorzaak: tja voorlopig geen uitspraak over te doen. De arbeidsinspectie is bezig met een onderzoek.

Locatie: beursplein 5 (de oude echte effectenbeurs en dus niet de beurs van berlage)

Tijdstip: tijdens load in

Dan de vraag waarom daar een bouwlift. Hierop moet ik antwoorden geen flauw idee. In het pand is een normale goederenlift aanwezig.

Mijn bedrijf heeft diverse materialen voor deze productie aan go verhuurd (incl die zware baseplates). Na het ongeval zijn diverse mensen van mijn bedrijf naar deze locatie gegaan om de zwaar getraumatiseerde crew van go te helpen met het afronden van de opbouw.

Nogmaals ik wil en kan geen uitspraak doen over de oorzaak. Ons medeleven gaat uit naar de jongens die in het ziekenhuis liggen met verwondingen en de crew van Go die het ongeval heeft gezien. Ik ken deze baseplates en daar wil je niet tussen komen.....

Ik heb een tijd nagedacht of ik dit bericht moest plaatsen aangezien ik doorgaans niet mee wil doen aan het roddelcircuit van "heb je dit gehoord of heb je dat gezien".Ik heb echter toch besloten om te reageren omdat ik hoop dat iedereen zich er weer van bewust word dat een ongeval meestal niet te wijden is aan 1 oorzaak maar aan een samenloop van omstandigheden.

Remco en Marco heel veel beterschap toegewenst. Mensen van Go suc6 met het verwerken van deze tragische gebeurtenis

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Frank,

In elk geval bedankt voor de aanvullingen.
Er is maar één manier om helderheid te verkrijgen en dat is gewoon de waarheid te vertellen. En daaruit kunnen we hopelijk wat leren!
Geruchten die maar blijven gonzen helpen daarin geen ene moer.
En ik maak me al een aantal jaren kwaad over aan de ene kant de vreselijke kinnesinne, 
en aan de andere kant de meesmuilerij als er iets bij een conculega misgaat.
(Maar natuurlijk doe ik wel mee om prutsers (en daarmee vaak ook: prijsdumpers!) aan de kaak te stellen).

En daar meteen maar even op inhakend.
Natuurlijk is het heel rot voor die jongens - ik ken de namen nu ook volledig maar dat gaat niemand verder iets aan.
Ik heb inmiddels ook wel begrepen dat het hun eigen fout was: bouwliften of verhuisliften zijn niet gemaakt voor personenvervoer.
Moet ik meeleven met iemand die bezopen achter het stuur zichzelf doodrijdt? Dat is stom en strafbaar.
En hoe moet dat dan in dit geval? 
Sorry, maar dan ben/blijf ik toch een (redelijk) botte boerenl*l. Ze werden hiertoe ook niet gedwongen door hun baas of opdrachtgever ABN.

Stel dat er wat kinderen - diep onder de indruk van die stoere meneren - vlakbij hadden staan te kijken, en daardoor ook getroffen zouden zijn..... Wat zeg je dan?

Stel dat je bezopen achter het stuur een paar schoolkinderen dood- of levenslang invalide rijdt. Gaat dan ook nog steeds je medeleven uit naar die chauffeur in het ziekenhuis? 

Dat zoiets niet gebeurt is is alleen maar gelukkig, maar doet aan de stomheid ervan niks af. 
Was er geen crew-baas / projectleider op die klus? Die had dat toch nooit toe moeten laten?

Nog even een sommetje:
100x100x1cm=10000cm³ = 10dm³ 
Staal weegt 7,85kg/dm3 dus jouw baseplates wegen eerder 80 dan 70 kg, want er zitten vast nog wel wat koppelingsstukken of handgrepen aan.
4 x 80 = 320kg + 160kg (2 Hollanders a 80kg?) = 480kg.
Die lift is op dat moment (tenminste) 20% overbelast geweest!
Vind je dat soort dingen ook normaal met je truss, statieven of takels? Nou dan.

Als we nou op voorhand allemaal ons verstand eens wat beter gebruikten - dan gebeurden dit soort dingen veel minder vaak.

Dit is gewoon een leuk vak, en dat moet het blijven. 
Maar voor je adrenaline-rushes moet je toch wat anders gaan doen.
Voor die twee jongens is het absoluut k*t wat er gebeurd is. 
Maar het gedrag van dit soort jongens is ook k*t voor deze business.

We hebben nu "name & shame" 
en dan begint straks het "blame" in de "game".

----------


## frankv1234

Hi Rinus,

Laat er geen onduidelijkheid bestaan. Hetgeen wat gebeurd is bij de beurs is een absoluut onnodig ongeval. Er was geen enkelle reden om die lift te gebruiken, vervolgens te overbelasten en vervolgens er ook nog eens mee omhoog te gaan.
Ik probeer hetgeen wat gebeurd is ook zeker niet goed te praten. Ik ben het volledig met je eens dat dit soort zaken slecht is voor onze business. We willen met ze alle serieus genomen worden, dan moeten we ons allemaal ook naar gedragen.

Iedereen heeft verdomd veel geluk gehad dat het bij twee gewonden is gebleven. het had ook heel anders af kunnen lopen voor de betrokkennen of toevallige passanten.

Normaal gesproken als ik een dergelijk verhaal zou horen dan zou mijn reactie ook zijn "eigen schuld". De reden waarom ik nu meeleef met de slachttoffers is omdat ik 1 van de 2 jongens al jaren ken. En omdat ik de ravage na afloop heb gezien. Dit wil echter nog niet zeggen dat ik het geen wat gebeurd is niet ontzettend stom en onnodig vind.
Als er omstanders gewond waren geraakt (of erger) dan was mijn reactie waarschijnlijk heel anders geweest maar dat is gellukkig niet zo. .

----------

